# The Privilege of Training



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 29, 2016)

If you are currently a student of the martial arts, you are a fortunate individual.

Few train, but even fewer teach.  Good training is not available everywhere, and not everyone can afford it, or has the physical health to partake, or is available when training takes place, and so on.

Consider this when you take your place on the training facility floor.

Many of us live in societies that are consumer-centric.  The customer is king, so to speak.  As the person who pays for instruction, some think they are the owner of the relationship, and the instructor is merely the at-will contract employee.

This is not the case with most martial arts training.

Something to think about.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 29, 2016)

Exactly any of us could be forced to stop tomorrow be it our school shuts down I could step out the door and be hit by a car and be paralysed, I could get a job where I can't get there any of these things could stop us so take what opportunities you can and leave no regrets


----------

